# Looking for a group May 30



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

With snapper season opening May 24th, I'm looking to log a few miles the next weekend May 30 (first day I have off during the season). Thinking about launching from chicken bone and heading out past the Tex Ed. This will be a good 4 miles out, so keep in mind we will be out of cell phone range. If someone in the group has a handheld vhf, they need to bring it. Planning on going to a few spots including the Tex Ed for some reef donkeys. If you're serious about going, you've got pedals, the will power, and a good attitude, then let's go catch some fish!


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

depending on weather I would be up for this trip...reef donkey from PA is on my bucket list!!
PS I have VHF and lots of will...


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Following this for sure, very interested.


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

Weather is a major concern, but I'm looking to put a group together right now. We can reschedule the trip if necessary. Hope to see you guys there.


----------



## EricVF (Jan 15, 2015)

We're having a baby next week, but I've already been scheming on that weekend myself! If I can talk my wife into letting me go to the beach and leave her with a 4 week old...... I'm your huckleberry! An AJ from a kayak is high priority on my bucket list.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

I would love nothing more than to come home with a limit of Snapper and AJ.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't have peddles, but I may roll too. Let me log some more miles in the Kraken and see how it goes. She's fast and pretty easy to paddle...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

BigRed38 said:


> Following this for sure, very interested.


agreed


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm in for sure.


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

Congratulations on the baby Eric, hopefully it works out and you can join us. 

Blake, you're more than welcome to join. It's just a long ride one way. I took a trip from chicken bone to the bridge rubble, then out to the Tex Ed Wednesday. That trip was probably a longer overall distance than the one I'm preparing for, but it's a little too far south for my comfort level alone.


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

I'm in for sure after 31 MAY, I gotta do 17 days hard time with Army Reserve thru the 31st. been itchin to do a long cruise. y'all gonna hate me when I bust out the sail on the way in... just sayin


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm sure straight paddling I can handle it, just not so sure about fighting AJs and paddling back lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

There will be plenty of opportunities to go out after that, but that will be a weekend we can keep red snapper and amberjack for a grand total of 3 whole fish  Hopefully we find some vermilion and grays to finish filling up the coolers, but it's more about enjoying a day on the water with good company than anything. And I won't get mad if you break out the sail, but I might drop the evolve drive in and drink a cold beer on the ride in lol.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

hooked4life said:


> There will be plenty of opportunities to go out after that, but that will be a weekend we can keep red snapper and amberjack for a grand total of 3 whole fish  Hopefully we find some vermilion and grays to finish filling up the coolers, but it's more about enjoying a day on the water with good company than anything. And I won't get mad if you break out the sail, but I might drop the evolve drive in and drink a cold beer on the ride in lol.


Bring my ass a tow rope :whistling:


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

Haha, I might bring it as a back up, in case of emergency use only type thing, but I've never taken it offshore. Only played around with it really. It takes up too much space unless you mount the battery in the hull imo.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Count me in to. The 30th will be the earliest I will be able to go also. I unfortunately am on call through memorial day. Hopefully going to Tex edwards will be more productive this time . I am itching to get back into the gulf!


----------



## Bronzeman (May 2, 2014)

Count me in....I've never been reef fishing in the Gulf. I spend all my time inshore. So this should be fun!


----------



## BobbySprankle (Nov 22, 2014)

I got myself and another buddy who are in, depending weather of course, however both of us have zero experience offshore nor do I think we have the right tackle. I've been waiting for something like this so I can learn. That being said we do have pedals and the will power, but could you pm me with advice on what tackle to buy including rod/reels?


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Best advice I can give: penn battle 5000, ugly stick or tsunami jigging rods (great all purpose), and don't try to make a 4 mile one way trip your first time offshore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricVF (Jan 15, 2015)

Blake R. said:


> Best advice I can give: penn battle 5000, ugly stick or tsunami jigging rods (great all purpose), and don't try to make a 4 mile one way trip your first time offshore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No doubt bobby. Y'all need to go surf launch, fight the wind while trolling for kings for a few hours, and then safely and successfully shore your kayaks a few times between now and this trip. Just to get you feel for what hell or what heaven sent the gulf can be.

Oh, and some of you guys back me up or correct me on this.... I like to spool with 30lb-40lb braid, end it with about 8-10 ft of 40lb fluorocarbon, a 3-6 oz egg weight, 60-80 lb low pro swivel, 4-6 ft of 50lb fluoro, and a 6/0-8/0 circle hook. This may be a little overkill.


----------



## YakkinOkie (Apr 23, 2015)

Subscribed...


----------



## BobbySprankle (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, yea I'm gonna make a couple trips out so I can get my toes wet in the gulf.


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

I should be in for the win! Weather permitting I'm confirmed!


----------



## EricVF (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey Hooked4life, I forgot to ask what time you plan on launching? Reason being I don't have a light on my yak. If we're shipping out before day break I'm going to put one together.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

EricVF said:


> No doubt bobby.
> Oh, and some of you guys back me up or correct me on this.... I like to spool with 30lb-40lb braid, end it with about 8-10 ft of 40lb fluorocarbon, a 3-6 oz egg weight, 60-80 lb low pro swivel, 4-6 ft of 50lb fluoro, and a 6/0-8/0 circle hook. This may be a little overkill.


I go 30-50 braid and 8-10 of 30-40 lb leader, then my king rig for trolling.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricVF (Jan 15, 2015)

Blake R. said:


> I go 30-50 braid and 8-10 of 30-40 lb leader, then my king rig for trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here on my trolling rig


----------



## Longboarder850 (Jul 30, 2013)

I would be interested.


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

I would love to join up. i run a cuda 14 but i am pretty sure i can do 4 miles i have done 6 inshore before and 2 off shore  just dont wait up for me  me and ole girl will get there when we get there lol

And i have a VHF


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

Is this trip still on?


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

I would like to go. I met JGatorman last saturday.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

I am hoping to convince my better half to come down and see the Juan Sebastian de Elcano and then I can kill two birds with one stone and achieve the heralded kitchen pass!


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Its a given that I will be on the water Saturday weather permitting. If not the kayak, then the boat. But I definitely would like to go in such a big group. Swellinfo is calling for flat surf, and the weather is forecasted at 10% chance of rain. Let's go fishing boys!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

I'll be there.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Won't be able to make it as planned, will be out of town this weekend.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Unfortunately I won't be able to make it either. Got to prioritize and my little one is graduating PRE K Saturday morning so its a no brainer. I will be heading out Sunday though! Good luck fellers! Remember PICS! No Pics it didn't happen:whistling:


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

Still meeting at chicken bone? what time ?


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

Still planning on going tomorrow around 5:30-6:00


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

I'll be there hooked,


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Fair weather and tight lines my friends! I will not be down again until june 12th.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Good luck guys. I'll be on Lake Martin, honestly forgot all about this until a day or two ago. I'd love to make the run in the next week or two. Let me know how the AJs are!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok folks, for those of you who don't know, chicken bone is the last parking lot on Ft. Pickens Rd, before you get to the gate. I'm hoping to be unloaded and ready to hit the water by 0600. Who all is planning on joining?


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I'll be in a boat tomorrow. I wish I could make it if not just to meet some new faces, but there's always next time I suppose.


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

showed up a bit early but got a chance to meet some people coming in from LA... Enjoy the camping. No one else at 05:30 and the surf was very challenging. Not sure if anyone ever did make it, but I bugged out. Made my way around the Beach back towards Navarre and saw a couple of people going to try by Portofino and one guy trying in the National Seashore. I wished them luck and just kept going. Saw three Adventure Island boats launch at the first public spot outside the Seashore going east. They all had their sails up launching. Quite a sight but still a bit bumpy for me. No other boats all the way to Navarre Beach and I saw a few trucks that looked like they may have had kayaks on them. Maybe tomorrow. Please let me know if you are planning a large group like this again. 
Thanks,
Chris


----------

